# AVA dog food



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

I don't know if anyone has already posted about this, but I just noticed that [email protected] are selling a new food called AVA.

Anyone tried it? Is it any good?

http://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/p...%3A%5B0+60%5D||ads_f12501_ntk_cs%3A%22AVA%22#

Composition: Chicken (46%), Brown Rice (7%), Minerals, Brewers Yeast, Fish Oil, Whole Dried Egg, Pre-biotic Fructo-oligosaccharide (400mg/kg), Beta-glucans, Glucosamine (125 mg/kg), Pre-biotic Mannan-oligosaccharide (100mg/kg), Chondroitin (50 mg/kg), Yucca Extract (50mg/kg), Cranberry Extract, Pomegranate Extract, Green Tea Extract, Rosemary Extract.

Technological Additives: None stated; Sensory Additives: None stated; Nutritional Additives: Vitamin A 6,000 IU, Vitamin D3 300 IU, Vitamin E 100 IU. Trace Elements: Zinc Chelate Of Amino Acid Hydrate 107mg, Manganese Chelate Of Amino Acid Hydrate 13mg, Copper Chelate Of Amino Acid Hydrate 20mg, Calcium Iodate Anhydrous 0.5mg, Organic selenium produced from Saccharomyces cerevisiae (CNCM I-3060) (selenium yeast inactivated) (3b 8.10) 17 mg.

Analytical Constituents: Protein 8%, Crude Fibres 0.2%, Crude Oils and Fats 5%, Crude Ash 2%, Moisture 78%.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Now that's odd!

Someone posted on cat section about it a couple of days ago (cat one not out yet) & the ingredients in the link it went to had maize (amongst other things) in it!


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

How strange, maybe the dry food does and the wet doesnt? I will check


----------



## Amy Pardo (Nov 19, 2016)

My 10 week old husky puppy was on barking heads and the food didn't agree with him at all and we got recommended AVA and he loves it and hasn't had a bad belly what so ever.. we might the AVA wet in with it aswell, if your puppy or kitten has a upset tummy on the food I'd highly recommended it.
With AVA it doesn't have a high cereal intake but had a 80% meat ingredient which is better.
It's good on price aswell


----------



## R6LPW (Jan 24, 2014)

Trouble is, dogs can 'love' certain brands of dog food but they might be very low in nutrition/meat content. My Cav will eat anything! She was started on Bakers/Royal Canin by her breeder (both rubbish - especially Baker's) and I changed to Barking Heads Puppy Days which she did well on, although I know it's not the best. Avoid any food which has 'meat derivatives' in the ingredients as that can mean feathers. I have researched the dog food testing sites and one of the best is, apparently, Millie's Wolfheart. Canagan has a high meat content - available from Pets' Corner, where they are trained in nutrition and tend to have the better quality foods. I always put a lot of hot water on Alice's food, plus cooked veg, as lack of fluids can cause all sorts of issues and Alice doesn't seem to drink much. I would never feed totally dry food - boring and unnatural.


----------

